# Scary substances found in e-liquid



## Alex (9/9/14)

*Scary substances found in e-liquid... and in everything else we eat, drink or inhale*


Lately we've gotten some reports and studies about the dangers of vaping. Apparently the vapor produced by our e-cigarettes are not completely free of dangerous substances after all. A friend of mine told me a couple of days ago that he had read they were even more dangerous than real cigarettes. I didn't get to the bottom of exactly where he had read it but I am guessing there has been some article in Norwegian media related to the findings of diacetyl in e-liquid. Probably about as scary as this one from _Metro_: http://goo.gl/WBUugk. Or it might have been some article about the WHO report and their unsupported claims of dangerous substances in e-cigarette vapor.
​
The article from _Metro_ is a typical example of how this has been covered in the media lately. What happens is that someone studies or just tests the vapor from a bunch of e-liquids with a bunch of different devices, and ends up managing to find trace levels of some kind of dangerous substance in it. Some times it's not even very dangerous, but has a long and scary sounding name. Then it's published in a way that makes it look like all e-liquids and e-cigarettes produces deadly vapor that will **** up your lungs and it's probably best to keep smoking cigarettes.

The big problem is that they leave out a very essential piece of information: The amount of the substance found. When it comes to the diacetyl-case the articles focus on what happened to people that got the ‘popcorn worker’s lung’-condition. But what they fail to mention is that the levels found in _one flavour_ of e-liquid, that the manufacturer has already withdrawn from the market, was much lower than the levels found in cigarettes. And cigarettes haven't caused any popcorn worker's lungs yet. But still Metro came up with this headline:_ "Butterscotch e-cig liquid ‘has links to serious lung condition’"._ Kind of misleading don't you think? My friends at the Ashtray Blog has written a great article about this (I even stole their graphics to illustrate this post by the way).

We've also had similar cases where someone has found traces of metals in vapor. Like this study for example: http://goo.gl/mOHXxR. Here the case is that vapor contains even more of some metals than cigarette smoke. But what they don't mention is that the levels found are below the levels of Big Pharmas nicotine inhalers, and also way below the _USP Standards for Metals in Inhalation Medications (_http://goo.gl/eqmfFh_)._

There are a lot of scary sounding substances in the food we eat, the water we drink and even the air we breathe (http://goo.gl/e34ZDD). Many of them will kill you if you get too much of them. So why are we still alive then? Obviously this has to do with how much of these substances you get into your system. Even pure water will kill you if you drink to much of it (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_intoxication). This is just common sense. Leaving out such essential information, and just focusing on what scary substance they've found and what it can do to you is as bad as lying about what they've found. It will only serve to scare people back to cigarettes and an early death_. _

_source:is here_

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Gizmo (9/9/14)

This just made me smile.

What gets to me a bit, is us vapers, well some of us, have become too health eccentric. When we all full well smoked for years and now are soo scared of every little chemical in ecigs, when its clearly far better regardless. Just glance at this below.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (9/9/14)

http://www.tricountycessation.org/tobaccofacts/Cigarette-Ingredients.html

I rest my case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/14)

So all that diacetyl talk and everyone ranting about how harmful it is, doesn't even compare to how much of it is found in stinkies?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (9/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> So all that diacetyl talk and everyone ranting about how harmful it is, doesn't even compare to how much of it is found in stinkies?


 
Exactly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Exactly


Well that's good news. 

All that talk about it in the one thread freaked me out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (9/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Well that's good news.
> 
> All that talk about it in the one thread freaked me out


 
Just remember that all chemicals discovered in ecig vapour are only trace amounts of which most are found in normal exhaled breath anyway. So no matter how you look at it, vaping is at least 3998 times safer than smoking  (if you take into account that there are about 4000 chemicals released from smoking a cigarette) hehehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (9/9/14)

Alex said:


> *Scary substances found in e-liquid... and in everything else we eat, drink or inhale*
> 
> 
> Lately we've gotten some reports and studies about the dangers of vaping. Apparently the vapor produced by our e-cigarettes are not completely free of dangerous substances after all. A friend of mine told me a couple of days ago that he had read they were even more dangerous than real cigarettes. I didn't get to the bottom of exactly where he had read it but I am guessing there has been some article in Norwegian media related to the findings of diacetyl in e-liquid. Probably about as scary as this one from _Metro_: http://goo.gl/WBUugk. Or it might have been some article about the WHO report and their unsupported claims of dangerous substances in e-cigarette vapor.
> ...


 
@Alex. awesome thread bro. think this puts alot of minds at ease. including my own. thanks and good looking out

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## yuganp (13/9/14)

Found another link on this subject A new study verifies the lower risk-potential of e-cigarettes but identifies an avoidable risk

Search for other stuff by Dr Konstantinos Farsalinos and some youtube videos by vapingreek and the VP Live team.


----------



## BumbleBee (13/9/14)

yuganp said:


> Found another link on this subject A new study verifies the lower risk-potential of e-cigarettes but identifies an avoidable risk
> 
> Search for other stuff by Dr Konstantinos Farsalinos and some youtube videos by vapingreek and the VP Live team.


Ugh, getting a database connection error off this link


----------



## Marzuq (13/9/14)

@BumbleBee just for u... 

Details

A new study verifies the lower risk-potential of e-cigarettes but identifies an avoidable risk



A new study was published today in the journalNicotine and Tobacco Research, evaluating the presence of two inhalation toxins (diacetyl and acetyl propionyl) in e-cigarette liquids. Researchers, led by Dr Konstantinos Farsalinos from the Onassis Cardiac Surgery Center in Athens-Greece, obtained 159 e-liquid samples (all sweet-flavoured) from 36 manufactures and 7 countries (6 European and the US). They tested them for the presence of diacetyl and acetyl propionyl. These two chemicals are ingredients of flavourings and, although safe for use in food, have been associated with the development of respiratory dysfunction when inhaled.

The study found that 74.2% of the samples contained either diacetyl or acetyl propionyl, with more samples containing diacetyl. The levels were on average slightly lower than currently-established safety limits (set by NIOSH), but more than 40% of the samples had higher than safety levels. Of note, the highest amount of diacetyl found was 495 times higher than safety limits, while for acetyl propionyl it was 22 times higher. Tobacco cigarettes smoke contains both compounds, at levels 100 times higher for diacetyl and 10 times higher for acetyl propionyl compared to e-cigarette average daily exposure. 

In the full text of the manuscript, the authors explain that the main problem caused by diacetyl exposure is a decline in respiratory function characterized by a decline in a spirometry parameter (FEV1). Bronchiolitis obliterans (“popcorn lung disease”) is a rare condition, even in cases of exposure to high levels of diacetyl. The cut-off level of risk calculated by NIOSH for the safety limit is for 1 in 1000 chance of suffering reduced lung function associated with lifelong diacetyl exposure, which is a very conservative estimation. However, many samples contained levels much higher than safety limits. Moreover, unlike tobacco cigarettes where these chemicals are produced during the combustion process, in e-cigarettes they are used as ingredients. Thus, this represents an avoidable risk, which should be removed.

“The study is important because it confirms the lower risk potential of e-cigarettes compared to smoking but also identifies an avoidable risk” said leading author Dr Konstantinos Farsalinos. He added: “We expect to see appropriate action taken by the e-cigarette industry to remove this small but unnecessary risk, making the products even safer than they currently are”.

It is important to emphasise that only sweet flavours were selected in this study because these are most probable to contain these chemicals. Thus, it is expected that the overall prevalence of diacetyl and acetyl propionyl in all flavour-types is lower. The authors did not suggest that any flavours should be removed from the market but recommended analytical testing of the flavourings and reformulation of those containing diacetyl and acetyl propionyl.



In conclusion, this study has contributed significantly in establishing e-cigarettes as less harmful to smoking alternatives, while the identification of a small but avoidable risk will alert the industry to resolve this issue permanently and effectively. 



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/9/14)

Thanks @Marzuq


----------



## Marzuq (13/9/14)

No prob bro

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (13/9/14)

i'm actually somewhat amazed at how many diacetyl containing juices they supposedly found. been ages since that scare properly hit and yet they are still finding juices containing it? weird and scary. that's why local is lekke


----------

